# Does pain on your side always mean ectopic



## Stacey_89

So just now iv had a slight pain on my right side, It lasted about 5 mins

Every pain im getting im freaking out.

Just want to know does pains on ur side always mean ectopic or can these pains occur for no reason, 

i will be so relieved it i get an early scan !

Anyone have pains in their sides and everything was fine ?


----------



## analyticalema

I've had pain in my left side but I've had a scan and it definitely isn't an ectopic...I was told that it could be to do with a cyst, an infection or just your uterus expanding...I'd go and get it checked out to be sure but I was told that not all pain is sinister but should always be checked out! 
Hope all goes well! 
Xx


----------



## Windmills

No, I had awful pains on my left side for a few weeks and it turned out to be nothing- I went to the doctors to be on the safe side though :) I know quite a few ladies who were in first tri with me had something similar. If you're worried though, definitely go and get checked xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I had really awful pains on my side early on, had an early scan and it wasn't ectopic! The pain I had was awful, had to call an ambulance, had gas & air and styed in hospital for three days! I'm sure you will be fine :)


----------



## im_mi

i have twinges on one side quite a lot, sometimes they are quite painful but ive had a scan and baby is definitely in the right place. So it doesnt always mean ectopic. its worth getting it checked out though hun, for sure :hugs:


----------



## millwallrose4

I've had really strong cramps on one side with my two previous children and that was just where it has implanted so try not to worry but any one sided pain is worth getting checked out.


----------

